# Should I use a router?



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, I've just had NTL broadband installed on my computer, this is cable broadband, I previously had BT (ASDL) which came through a router. My current connection doesn't, and after going to the leak test in the security news it displayed a machine number, which didn't contain any of my I.P. numbers and as it said this is a bad thing. After doing the tests (all passed, said I had stealt and so on), I started to think that maybe a router would help me out. I have a firewall (ZoneAlarm Free), anti-virus (AVG Free), spyware (Spybot S&D with Tea Timer, Ad-aware (no real time), Spyware Guard, Spyware Blaster and ewido (no real time) ). If you don't think I'm secure enough, is a router the best option, or are there alternatives (I'm short on cash) and if so, would it be possible to use my old ADSL one on my cable connection? Also, if there are any better (free) options to the security programs I've got could you recommend them to me?

Thanks a million,

Cadge


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have proper firewall protection, a router isn't going to add anything for a single machine configuration. What makes you think it would help you?


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to have a router on my old connection, and I've acessed the page before, and it the machine name has contained numbers from my I.P. which it has said is a good sign. And some routers contain firewall don't they? Is Zone Alarm Free a good enough firewall (with all the other stuff I mentioned), as previously mentioned I am really short on cash. Sorry if I'm talking a lot of rubbish, I tend to get very paranoid about the security of my computer and spend ages trying to make it as safe as possible.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

ZA is a good firewall, you won't get any more protection with a router. Running with or without a router won't change the fact that your public IP address is known by pages you visit.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

